# 2nd Quiz crossword



## David H (Sep 27, 2016)

_____________________________________
*Answer will appear in this grid as they are solved.*





*
Good Luck*


----------



## David H (Sep 28, 2016)

*Clue Time:* *(one day behind)*

*I have included the first and last letters to each answer*


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 28, 2016)

3 jamesonite
5 hamster
1 sporulation


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 28, 2016)

6 bovate


----------



## David H (Sep 28, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> 3 jamesonite
> 5 hamster
> 1 sporulation


Well done mikeyB


----------



## David H (Sep 28, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> 6 bovate


Well done mikeyB


----------



## Robin (Sep 28, 2016)

9. Macrocyte
10. Septeal?


----------



## Robin (Sep 28, 2016)

7 Bigarreau
2 Undulary?


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 28, 2016)

I thought of undulary Robin, but it's an obsolete word. This is a crossword, not an old English lesson. Or is it ?


----------



## Robin (Sep 28, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> I thought of undulary Robin, but it's an obsolete word. This is a crossword, not an old English lesson. Or is it ?


With David in charge, anythings possible. We had one a few weeks ago that only came up in a French dictionary. Keeps us on our toes!


----------



## David H (Sep 28, 2016)

Robin said:


> 9. Macrocyte
> 10. Septeal?


Well done Robin


----------



## David H (Sep 28, 2016)

Robin said:


> 7 Bigarreau
> 2 Undulary?


Well done Robin


----------



## David H (Sep 28, 2016)

P.S. am waiting for the laptop to uplate (win 10) only on 12%
Seems to take for ever.


----------



## David H (Sep 28, 2016)

P.S only finished now


----------



## David H (Sep 28, 2016)

At last Grid updated.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 28, 2016)

The only word that remotely fits 4 is menthol, but that is a substance not an effect.

As far as I can find, there is no word in English that fits the clue for 8, so I give in.


----------



## David H (Sep 28, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> The only word that remotely fits 4 is menthol, but that is a substance not an effect.
> 
> As far as I can find, there is no word in English that fits the clue for 8, so I give in.


Well done mikeyB (effects the skin or membrane)


----------



## Robin (Sep 28, 2016)

I e been working along the lines of something to do with Quinsy for 8, but can't get an ending to fit.


----------



## David H (Sep 28, 2016)

Robin said:


> I e been working along the lines of something to do with Quinsy for 8, but can't get an ending to fit.


It's an English expression - Irish Equivalent is 'Throttle' - *think webbed feet and water*


----------



## Robin (Sep 28, 2016)

Quackle. The Oxford dictionary gives it as an East Anglian regional dialect, seventeenth century. A bit too obscure for me to have at my fingertips!


----------



## David H (Sep 28, 2016)

Robin said:


> Quackle. The Oxford dictionary gives it as an East Anglian regional dialect, seventeenth century. A bit too obscure for me to have at my fingertips!


Well done Robin


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 28, 2016)

Quackle??? 

17th century East Anglian regional dialect? Completely unfair. Even AZED in the Observer doesn't stoop to such depths of obscurity.


----------

